# Principia in North America?



## ccook27 (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anybody in USA or Canada deal with Principia bikes from Denmark?
I need a derailleur hanger and can't ever get an answer from the principia website.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I've seen their frames at R&A Cycles in Brooklyn, NY - google for their website. But you might also want to have a look at www.derailleurhanger.com . Good luck.


----------

